# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Aantal IVF-behandelingen gedaald - Artikel

## Leontien

*Het aantal ivf-behandelingen is in 2004 voor het eerst gedaald tot 15.297. Dat jaar nam 3 procent minder mensen hun toevlucht tot reageerbuisbevruchting dan een jaar eerder, toen het aantal ivf-behandelingen nog met 6 procent steeg.* 

De Nederlandse Vereniging voor Obstetrie en Gynaecologie (NVOG) publiceerde de cijfers dinsdag. Kremer denkt dat minder mensen gebruik maken van ivf, omdat de eerste behandeling sinds 2004 door veel verzekeringen niet meer wordt vergoed.

Het schrappen van de vergoeding van de eerste ivf-behandeling was een bezuiniging, maar de Kamer denkt dat deze weer goedkoop vergoed kan worden door maar een embryo in de baarmoeder terug te plaatsen. Onderzoeksbureau ZonMw rekende uit dat deze methode een besparing van 22 miljoen euro kan opleveren, maar Hoogervorst is hier niet zeker van. 
Bovendien zou maar een op de vijf ouderparen baat hebben bij deze methode. 

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...3074/sc=a4e0c9

----------

